# Tick borne encephalitis



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone have any views on the necessity to have vaccinations against the risk of tick borne encephalitis when travelling in Europe?


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Good Grief! Never thought of THAT.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If I was to take any of our dogs abroad I would have them vaccinated for everything. They are worth much more than the price of a jab.
You never know what they may catch from some scruffy urchins nowadays.
Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you mean for dogs or people?


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

That's what the spy on Sunday's "Foyle's War" contracted - not nice :twisted:


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

I mean for people, doctors recommend it in countries such as Slovenia and Croatia. There are ticks all over Europe and lurk in grass and vegetation and jump on to anything that brushes past.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

usually only recommended for those going hiking and camping in the woods in parts of europe and scandinavia at certain times of year. Best protection is prevention - cover arms and legs and put insect repellant on exposed areas (check that it is one that deters ticks). Ticks also carry lyme disease in some areas and there is no vaccine to prevent that so I would always prefer to prevent the things biting me in the first place.

Chris


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

My sister in law was bitten by a tick in this country a short while ago and has had problems with a rash and swollen knee. The doctor is still trying to sort it. I saw a short film on you tube the other day about ticks and how there are many in the Guildford area. ( think it was Guildford).
According to the Travax leaflet I was given by the nurse at the surgery, TBE is endemic in Slovenia and in particular the capital Ljubljana, so it's not just in the woods.


----------

